# Verbindung zu einem LDAP Server über Java



## friednoodles (19. Jun 2020)

Hi, sorry falls das die falsche Kategorie ist.

Folgendes Problem: Ich möchte mich über eine kleine Java Anwendung auf einen LDAP Server verbinden, was aber nicht klappt aufgrund einer UnknownHostException.

In der Config Datei sieht in etwa so aus:

host=ab2.example.firma.de
port=111
ssl=false
username=user1
password=password1
userPrefix=uid=
userSuffix=,dc=example,dc=firma,dc=de

In meinem Code generiere ich mir die userDN über

```
String userDN = userPrefix + username.replace(",", "") + userSuffix;
```

Wo liegt hier der Fehler?


----------



## sascha-sphw (19. Jun 2020)

Der Fehler hat nichts mit der userDN zu tun. Der Fehler besagt:


> Thrown to indicate that the IP address of a host could not be determined.


Vermutlich gibt es die Domain nicht, oder kann über den DNS nicht aufgelöst werden. Was sagt denn ein Ping auf die Domain?


----------



## friednoodles (19. Jun 2020)

Der Host sollte stimmen, habe ihn aber angeping und er konnte tatsächlich nicht gefunden werden.
Ich habe gerade auch leider nicht die Möglichkeit zu fragen ob der Host stimmt.
Aber abgesehen davon, stimmt es wie ich die userDN generiere? Oder würde es da auch einen Fehler geben?

Lässt sich der userSuffix aus dem host namen ableiten?


----------



## friednoodles (19. Jun 2020)

Kann den oberen Post nicht mehr editieren, daher ein kurzes Update in einem neuen Post.

Der Host war korrekt, war aber dummerweise nicht in der Lage mit ihm zu kommunizieren da ich erst in ein VPN rein musste.
Nun hab ich aber wie befürchtet einen anderen Fehler:


```
javax.naming.AuthenticationException: [LDAP: error code 49 - 80090308: LdapErr: DSID-0C090421, comment: AcceptSecurityContext error, data 52e, v23f0
```

Komme mit googlen irgendwie auch nicht weiter..


----------



## sascha-sphw (19. Jun 2020)

Scheint "invalid credentials" zu sein








						Airheads Community
					

I was trying to set this up like we did on our Clearpass Guest class but im unable...Do we have to do somethign on the AD to make this work? Im trying this on t



					community.arubanetworks.com


----------

